# Welcome to Homesteading Today



## AngieM2

This forum is created for our new friends to introduce themselves to all the family and friends here.

Welcome to Homesteading Today -
It will be nice to get to know you. And hopefully your Homesteading Questions can have answers while you have us for an Internet Home.


At the bottom right of each forum index there is listed the Moderator for that Forum, if you have questions in that forum they are good people to Private Message. Or just ask in the forum.

At the bottom of the overall Index there is a Homesteading Today Announcement and Support forum - that is the best place to post if you find any glitches as that is where techs will check first.

Again - Welcome to Homesteading Today.


----------



## Gypsyrose

Hello from CT


----------



## lindamarie

Hi from the woods of west Virginia. After 13 years we just got internet and only on a smartphone. Have been living off grid for 13 years, electric and phone lines stop 3 miles from our home. We gave a 3 mile 4wheel drive only road but we love being in the woods. I am still learning the ins and outs of getting around on this site and learning to use internet so bear with me. This site is the one thing that I have found while surfing and really enjoy it, I have been reading the back archives. Well just wanted to say hi.


----------



## Peggy

lindamarie said:


> Hi from the woods of west Virginia. After 13 years we just got internet and only on a smartphone. Have been living off grid for 13 years, electric and phone lines stop 3 miles from our home. We gave a 3 mile 4wheel drive only road but we love being in the woods. I am still learning the ins and outs of getting around on this site and learning to use internet so bear with me. This site is the one thing that I have found while surfing and really enjoy it, I have been reading the back archives. Well just wanted to say hi.


welcome Lindamarie I live in WV also. you'll love this site! 
Peggy


----------



## Funbowhunter

We are a few weeks away from closing on 5 acres and a home. Notice my first priority:happy2: got lots of plans including goats, chickens, and a garden.


----------



## AngieM2

Hey plans are good so you can hit the ground running and digging and such wonderful things.

There are a lot of good people here to help you with those plans - especially if the plans have to be adjusted a bit when reality hits you in the face and doesn't want to co-operate.


----------



## Funbowhunter

that reality thing. kinda sucks sometimes


----------



## sarmour

...moved


----------



## Funbowhunter

Lindamarie,
How much of a signal do you get?


----------



## O Labrador

Greetings from Jersey 

Finally said heck with it and purchased 26 acres in Maine !! Now making a list and planning on moving there in near future totally off the grid !!


----------



## Shoestringer

Anyone local to us on here? We just bought our eight acres this summer and are planning planting for next year. Hoping to grow food for us and our animals (sheep and pigs). Any recommendations for our area specific to homesteading?


----------



## Chianah

Hello everyone from Ocala, Fl.


----------



## somedaysunnyday

Hi,

New here to homesteading today. I've used your forum for a lot of advice and I finally made time to join. Living in Southeastern VT. Just relocated here from south eastern MA. Moved into an uninsulated old farmhouse at the end of October, so we're a busy household trying to get ready for our first Vermont winter.

I have lots of questions to ask and a lot i feel i can offer. We're looking to bring life back to this old farm. We've been growing, processing, fermenting, wild harvesting food for about 5 years now. We're looking to raise chickens, which we have some experience with already and get some small pasture animals to start.

For now though.....insulate, insulate, insulate! We also just bought a used Joetul woodstove. Looking forward to getting up and going.

-Daniel


----------



## prepper82

Just bought our first home with my wife and son. We were renting a home in the burbs with 3/4 acre fenced in. We wanted to 5 acres but settled for 3 out in the country which is enough for me to have a huge garden, chick, rabbits and turkeys, may have a few pigs next year. I love it but wanting to buy a few more acres down the rd eventually. Well just joined this forum a few days ago and I see it packed with great tips. Looking forward to digging in.


----------



## Celtic Fiddler

Hello  I'm CF (My really is Ceilgh ((Pronounsed Kay-lee)) Finnegan) or Celtic fiddler (Clever huh?) I'm originally from Ireland but living in England. I'm 19 and a countryside management student. My family keep chickens and are looking into getting sheep  Is there anyone else from the UK on here?


----------



## Pony

CÃ©ad mÃ­le fÃ¡ilte! Glad to meet you, Ceilgh! 

If Hoggie is still here on HT, she was in the UK. Haven't seen anything from her in a while, but I mostly hang out on the goat forum (though I do have hair sheep).


----------



## Delion

Hello to all from the prairie region of Canada. 

We just got high speed Internet this spring and finally found HT. 

We've been homesteading many years now. The real "roughing it" stage is over--we started with babies in diapers, living in a tent.

Looking forward to opportunities to stop in for a visit with you all.


----------



## Shoestringer

Hey! Nice to see more Canadians on. We are in Ontario, but I have family in Saskatchewan.


----------



## AngieM2

There are a lot of Canadians on the forum. 

So you should find some more as you go along.


----------



## Tiempo

Celtic Fiddler said:


> Hello  I'm CF (My really is Ceilgh ((Pronounsed Kay-lee)) Finnegan) or Celtic fiddler (Clever huh?) I'm originally from Ireland but living in England. I'm 19 and a countryside management student. My family keep chickens and are looking into getting sheep  Is there anyone else from the UK on here?


Me, though I've been gone for a long time..living in Michigan now by way of New York and California.

I was born in Salford and grew up near Bolton. All my family are still there.

Welcome!


----------



## Lyuda

Hello everyone
I've just joined the forum a month ago and been enjoying the wealth of knowledge posted here.
I currently live in Northern California and someday hopefully soon plan to buy a small farm. My experience with farm life is very limited. I do some jam canning and grow some backyard vegetables as well as have couple of backyard chickens. I have made soap in the past and span cat hair into thread which I crochet into a pair of earmuffs which a gave as a gag gift.


----------



## harmon

I contracted today for ten acres on the Oklahoma Missouri border. About seven is wooded hills, about three is pasture. there is about 300 metre dry creek bed running through the pasture. the place was foreclosed, much of the electric wire and copper has been pulled. there is already a stovepipe ran from the ceiling to the roof. Its got a chicken coop probably not less than 5 years old and a 1000 sf barn built about the same time. The exterior of both is constructed with old tin sheets. The old nail holes are filled with clear caulking of some sort. At least the upper tin is. I will have to figure out the sealant and buy some more or the lower ones.
I was raised in the Country until 16, and have lived in urban areas since until about 5 years ago (I/m 45), . The place I contracted on today is the first place I've lived that wasnt in city limits since 16. My country skills are rusty so I have to relearn or learn almost everything. 

I did raise 3 nubian goats for dairy for about a year and slaughtered them about 4 years ago. 

I have a wife and two sons, one 4.5 and the other 2. I pulled the oldest out of pre K to homeschool him last week (my wife and I are teachers by profession).

Here's a list of things I need to do or buy for the house and the farm (ten acres is legally a small farm here. )
I realize there are separate forums for each of these, I just want to put this big picture out for comments then will break off into the appropriate forums. 

Home
1. heat- Buy and install an Englander wood stove and a Lehmans flue oven 

http://www.homedepot.com/p/Englander-2-200-sq-ft-Wood-Burning-Stove-30-NCH/100291302#.UqOcSfRDvEU

https://www.lehmans.com/p-4873-bakers-salute-oven.aspx

2. Fix the electrical. I dont think I will have to rewire the entire house. the house was built in 81, I will have to see (if theres a way) if the wire was stretched thin when it was being pulled out. Its my understanding the wire will just break at the first bight when its being pulled. Hopefully I can use alot of it there. the house has a 100 amp service. the junction box is intact. But I need to get heat there so we can be warm when we're fixing the rest. 

3. Sewer - i dont know what kind of shape its in. theres a 500 gallon tank I need to figure out the purpose for but is looks like a reserve of some sort. it is located lower than the house. Maybe its for reserve pressure or something.

4. the propane tank is missing. I need to get one in there. 

the roof is metal, and is in good shape. the house sits on a slab foundation .

"Farm" stuff (I dont understand the "small farm" designation when a place is used to raise animals instead of crops)

1. Guardian Dogs - My wife wants a couple Boz Shepherds, 
2. Chickens - I guess Bugg Orphington. I've a friend that has a dozen or so and likes them. I would like to have more and let them roam if the dog will keep predators from them. If I had more than one variety and they didnt all fit in the coop can I integrate them? Are there any considerations on integrating chicken varieties?
3. Gurnsey Goats- no more than a half dozen. Probably just a couple does and a buck. I'm allergic to processed milk and have always liked goat milk taste better than cow anyway. theres a gurnsey goat farm a couple hours north of me.
4. Bees 

I plan on building a dam that water runs over in wet season (I forgot the name of them) to fill up the dry creek bed. The wooded hill behind my house has a path with a dug pond on top (about 5 meters across) on a clearing. Or what was once a clearing. I plan on running an electric fence along that path / drive up the hill and around the clearing and putting the goats there and letting them clear it out. this winter is supposed to be bad, I'm not sure what is too cold to get animals; if I should wait until warmer weather. 

thanks for taking the time to read this and leaving any comments on the above short term plans.


----------



## Shoestringer

1: Inspect your stovepipe. If you want to meet building codes and get insurance, have someone sign off on it. You can do that later but make sure it is clean at least, and runs through the roof without any scary gaps into attic or rafters.
2: If the wire was pulled out, don't use it. For the cost of a little new copper you can meet all your basic needs quickly. New houses are built with very few outlets, extension cords and a warm break room if they're lucky. Electricians come in later. You can remove and inspect whatever wiring is left later on. Buy a different colour or style of switch and outlet for your new circuits so you and your family can identify them easily.
3: the tank could be for grey water, cistern, or sewage. If there is no septic system, some will just use a large tank and pump it out when full. If you redirect grey water for plants etc it can work well.
4: around here most propane companies will rent tanks at reasinable rates. Nice to own your own but depends on what you are ready to buy.

Farm stuff: no problems mixing chicken breeds and free run is great. Some individual dogs are great with birds and some are not. Shepherds should tend towards good. You will have some negotiating to do between them. Goats are fun and tricksy. For the small area you will be starting them on movable electric fence sounds good. Maybe solar charged if your electrical system is not ready yet. There are at least as many fencing solutions as there are ways for a goat to escape. Being happy where they are is the most useful way to keep them in.


----------



## Mrs. Country

Hi everyone, I'm new here but I'm loving it so far. My husband, daughter, and myself bought our own little homestead in the making earlier this year. So far we have rabbits, guineas, ducks, geese, chickens, goats, and dogs. We plan to add llamas and honey bees next (fingers crossed! ). I have a well, pond, a few fruit trees, canning shed, clothes lines, etc. So I'm off to a great start. I am in awe of this wonderful homesteading community. I already feel right at home.


----------



## Brcasrvr2001

Greetings from soon-to-be back-to-the landers from suburban Kansas City (for now, anyway). After almost 22 years of dreaming of moving to my husband's family's century farm in Warrensburg, MO, we are finally in the serious mode. Our son left home for college last fall and my husband feels like he can now manage his duties with the family business from the Warrensburg location. Have been working with an architect for a few months now for a new house as the original house is dilapidated beyond our desire to restore and enlarge it. 

The farm is 230 acres, of which we will acquire 50 acres for our use. The remaining will continue to be rented out to a local cattle rancher for pasture by my MIL. Our parcel will encompass one or two of the five ponds and hopefully a section of the stream that runs through (lines haven't been formally laid out yet). 

My desire is to get a few sheep, goats, chickens and a cow or two. My husband and I are definitely suburban kids to the core, so it will be interesting to see if we will ever get to the point where we will be able to slaughter anything or just have it done. We get squeamish trapping moles! I figure if things go south, hunger will be a strong motivator and we will do what we have to do. I'd also like to adopt senior dogs from shelters that no one will adopt (like those 7 year old labs). I volunteered at a great shelter in KC and my heart grieved for those poor babies who succumbed to kennel stress due to month after month of being passed over due to their age. My husband says I'll be starting a nursing home for dogs. 

I've always loved gardening but our 50 year old trees cast too much shade for me to grow much of any produce in our current location? I'm looking forward to expanding my garden repertoire to include fruits and veggies. I have some of my grandmother's and mother's canning equipment and plan to store up reserves in a cellar. I have many fond childhood memories (didn't think they'd become fond at the time, however) of canning tomatoes, pears, okra, beans pickles and strawberries from my father's garden. 

My husband is pretty much just interested in the solitude of the farm and the ability to ride his dirt bike on his own land. :-/ He works long hours at the family's three retail stores and isn't looking forward to additional responsibilities. I'm hoping he falls in love with the lifestyle over time.

My husband and I have wonderful memories of staying with our grandparents on their farms as children and hope to provide that same rich experience for our grandchildren. I just wish we could have offered it to our child. Sadly, my father passed four years ago. I think he'd have a lot of fun being a part of all this. He found much joy riding a tractor. :'/. I'm hoping my mother helps me with canning for as long as she can (paybacks, ya know ;-). 

Well, that's an intro into 'us'. Thanks for such a wonderful resource! I'm sure to have lots of questions as time progresses.


----------



## Sammilynn

Brcasrvr2001 said:


> Greetings from soon-to-be back-to-the landers from suburban Kansas City (for now, anyway). After almost 22 years of dreaming of moving to my husband's family's century farm in Warrensburg, MO, we are finally in the serious mode. Our son left home for college last fall and my husband feels like he can now manage his duties with the family business from the Warrensburg location. Have been working with an architect for a few months now for a new house as the original house is dilapidated beyond our desire to restore and enlarge it.
> 
> The farm is 230 acres, of which we will acquire 50 acres for our use. The remaining will continue to be rented out to a local cattle rancher for pasture by my MIL. Our parcel will encompass one or two of the five ponds and hopefully a section of the stream that runs through (lines haven't been formally laid out yet).
> 
> My desire is to get a few sheep, goats, chickens and a cow or two. My husband and I are definitely suburban kids to the core, so it will be interesting to see if we will ever get to the point where we will be able to slaughter anything or just have it done. We get squeamish trapping moles! I figure if things go south, hunger will be a strong motivator and we will do what we have to do. I'd also like to adopt senior dogs from shelters that no one will adopt (like those 7 year old labs). I volunteered at a great shelter in KC and my heart grieved for those poor babies who succumbed to kennel stress due to month after month of being passed over due to their age. My husband says I'll be starting a nursing home for dogs.
> 
> I've always loved gardening but our 50 year old trees cast too much shade for me to grow much of any produce in our current location? I'm looking forward to expanding my garden repertoire to include fruits and veggies. I have some of my grandmother's and mother's canning equipment and plan to store up reserves in a cellar. I have many fond childhood memories (didn't think they'd become fond at the time, however) of canning tomatoes, pears, okra, beans pickles and strawberries from my father's garden.
> 
> My husband is pretty much just interested in the solitude of the farm and the ability to ride his dirt bike on his own land. :-/ He works long hours at the family's three retail stores and isn't looking forward to additional responsibilities. I'm hoping he falls in love with the lifestyle over time.
> 
> My husband and I have wonderful memories of staying with our grandparents on their farms as children and hope to provide that same rich experience for our grandchildren. I just wish we could have offered it to our child. Sadly, my father passed four years ago. I think he'd have a lot of fun being a part of all this. He found much joy riding a tractor. :'/. I'm hoping my mother helps me with canning for as long as she can (paybacks, ya know ;-).
> 
> Well, that's an intro into 'us'. Thanks for such a wonderful resource! I'm sure to have lots of questions as time progresses.


Welcome! I grew up on a farm outside of Holden, not too far from you and went to college in Warrensburg. I love the area and people. I wish you the best of luck in your new adventure!


----------



## Brcasrvr2001

My in-laws grew up in Warrensburg and went to college there. They are about 65 now. Are they your contemporaries?


----------



## Sammilynn

Brcasrvr2001 said:


> My in-laws grew up in Warrensburg and went to college there. They are about 65 now. Are they your contemporaries?


 No, they aren't. But that is such a wonderful/tactful way of asking! I'm only 33.


----------



## Cpht

Hi everyone!
I am so very happy to stumble upon this forum! What a great way to for a newbie like myself to gain some valuable information from the veteran homesteaders! While I grew up on a small farm here in Ga, I have not lived on a farm in YEARS! My youth on the farm did not retain the knowledge I wish I knew now. In today's rocky times, and our uncertain future, my family is considering purchasing land and learning the ways of being much more self sufficient. I look forward to learning things now through this group, and hope to learn how to plan and prepare for our lifestyle change.

Jennifer


----------



## clayfeats

Hi! I am from Benton County, Missouri....Beginning of the Ozarks! We moved here 4 years ago onto 2.5 acres that was in the family. LOVE IT! Retired early from KCMO jobs and never looked back! I am just beginning to explore this site. Hoping to find and share information about being self reliant here. 
I welcome any feedback! :cowboy:


----------



## wcargr72

Hi everyone were newbies bought 8 acres in KY last July. We were in tents first 11 weeks then got a barn building in sept..so far we made it through all these polar blasts nice to find somewhere to talk to others, who are kinda like minded..anyone else in ky


----------



## Delion

Welcome! When you mentioned "tents" it brought back our first "roughing it in the bush" start, 27 years ago! We're from the land where those "polar blasts" come from, sorry it has to be so bad this year. But we're finding this winter long and hard, even though we're supposed to be used to it! Glad you are making out well.


----------



## grain bin man

Got our land, building grain bin house , raising rabbits & chickens 2 dogs, 2 cats & 2 colage kids we can't get rid of... lol. Creative engineerring is what I do. Found this group by searching cord wood floor ideas. Hi every body!


----------



## madcow

I am new to this thread; however, I've been a member since August 2010, but never posted anything until now. 

We live in Little River/Academy, Texas on a 2-acre farm just out of town. We have 6 pygmy goats and 20 chickens, along with 2 spoiled rotten Boston terriers and 2 great barn cats. We've lived here for about 3 years and grow a garden each year and I can most of the bounty from that. I've been a city girl all of my life and I just love living in the country. Thanks for allowing us to be part of this community and I know I will reap great rewards from the tremendous knowledge from all you kind folk here! :hand:


----------



## RiderHomestead

Hello from South Alabama!!


----------



## grain bin man

Hello all.
Murf here. Building my stead. Found this place by serching for filler ideas on my cordwood flooring I am getting close to installing on my grain bin silo build. 
Can anyone piont me in the right direction?
Thanks


----------



## Delion

Hi and welcome!

I'm still very new at posting and getting around on this forum, but it's always been worth the time invested. It took me a little while to feel comfortable jumping in with something to say, but it all adds to the conversations. Just keep at it and hope to bump into you again. 

BTW, I don' know if you've considered how TV and all the other kindred technologies have impacted the country way-of-life and kind of leveled the playing field . . . It seems no matter what our backgrounds --city or country, we all have so much to learn from each other.


----------



## chrisdowns

I want to say hello! We are building a large mostly underground greenhouse at 8,800 feet elevation in Colorado. It is very cold here in the winter. We did not complete digging the hole for the greenhouse before the hard freeze. There are two families building this farm together. We are growing microgreens and nutrient dense food. I will be sharing the progress on our website as we continue to build the farm. 

We are completely off the grid and have had some very interesting and blessed times as we continue to build and grow. 

The biggest challenge has been how to build the farm with not much money and no land. The land came, 40 acres, when we met our partner and his family. we are now living on the property full time and taking it one day at a time. Check out our website also if you want to find out more. 

We actually moved into a house on the property next door to our farm. The home was not occupied and needed alot of attention. Great for the home owner and for us. Just has taken about 300 hours to make it liveable and we continue to repair, clean and upgrade the home. It is for sale if someone else wants to live in Park County Colorado! will cost more money than we currently have to be able to afford it.


----------



## Lillium

Hiyaz! Living in Massachusetts. Used to live on a homestead in Australia, then did some travelling and just moved to The States to settle down. Looking for land to start a little homestead again.
Looking forward to getting to know every one and to our future discussions.


----------



## katykanuk

Hi everyone

Long time wannabe homesteader. Living vicariously through this site and others as life and circumstances have held back my dream. At 57 I feel that I am getting a little long in the tooth for this..................but who knows. Live in Ontario. Keep up the great work everyone!:clap:


----------



## Shoestringer

Welcome! Always glad to see another Ontarian here. I think you will find yourself in good company at 57.


----------



## Nomehomesteader

Hey all! My family just moved to Nome Alaska. We started out in Cleveland Ohio and it's been an interesting journey so far. The rest of our journey will include acquiring 2.99 acres about 10 miles out of town and building a homestead. Oh, also we have 4 kids four and under. I'm looking forward to learning lots of info in here!


----------



## MaineacMom

Hi there from beautiful Maine!
My family and I just moved from an in-town home on 1/10th of an acre to an 1861 farmhouse on 28 acres! Lots more room for our 5 kiddos to explore and grow up on. We are SO excited. We survived the winter (over 8 feet of snow this winter) and before the cold hit we sprayfoamed the basement and attic which made a huge difference. We are now installing new windows and working on building a coop for chickens and getting ground tilled for a small vegetable garden. It is so exciting and we have no clue what we are doing but there is so much joy in the journey. Glad to be here to glean and learn from the rest of you guys!


----------



## ATLFINFAN

Just wanted to say HI to everyone. I just joined and was approved today. I live in Georgia on 17 acres. I raise heritage hog mixes, chickens, rabbits, and have 2 young cows. I have lived here 19 years. I am hoping to get into gardening this or next year, but I've never been good at that.


----------



## subsailor618

Hi from Eagle River Alaska! Been living here just short of 20 years, my wife has been here since '84. We raised 4 kids, chickens, quail, pheasant, dogs and cats. Kept a small garden and cultivated native berry (raspberries, blueberries, currants, high bush cranberries, gooseberries and of course, strawberries) patches thoughout our property. Recent circumstances are causing us to have to relocate to the Lower 48, Arizona, in particular, this year. Looking to get 10 or more acres in the AZ highlands and start a new homestead.


----------



## aweegato

Hi! I'm a very recent transplant to east la by way of Georgia. I keep busy with my cooking and fermenting experiments, playing with yarn, and working in my brand new garden! I love learning new skills and making new friends.


----------



## Islandoutlaw

No stranger to living in the woods and off grid, but thought it would be nice to see what other like minded folks are up to. Latest project is making an air powered generator. I'll keep you posted as I work out the kinks. If anyone else is working on something similar and feels like sharing, I'm open to that. I'll just be browsing around the site for awhile, seeing what's going on. Glad you're all here, and glad to be here.


----------



## grain bin man

I Latest project is making an air powered generator. I'll keep you posted as I work out the kinks. If anyone else is working on something similar and feels like sharing said:


> Howdy
> I am currently studying winding coils for a different kind of wind turbine. I am waiting for mag-wire & magnets to arrive.
> 
> I'v also studied some ideas a while back, think you might have interest in. I it was using an old stile wind mill to pump a tire compressor with a one way valve. storing air in tanks & powering a air motor alternator.
> 
> Get a hold pf me and we can exchange some ideas.
> peace out
> Murf


----------



## jpdova

West of Atlanta here.. Excited to learn from you guys and be of any assistance to anyone feel free to contact me. As far as homesteading... Novice level but we all gotta start somewhere


----------



## countrylivingtx

My membership just got approved and I just wanted to say hi to everybody and till you a little bit more about myself I have 13 acres in north Texas I own 2 female goats 2 chickens and many feral cats and 4 dogs and my inside cat oh and almost forgot my Holland lop rabbit so yea I've got a small farm lol but they really do give the love back that's how I see it!!


----------



## gigi1672

Hello all - Found this site while researching a move to southeastern South Dakota. Hoping that I can figure out how to use this and have it be helpful to me  I currently live in SW WI so am guessing that the weather will be quite similar. Any info/opinions are welcome on what SE SD is like! Thanks - Angie


----------



## trihumanish

Not much homesteading going on this past year. I have been renovating my house and trying to sell it so I can move back to the Ardennes in Belgium where my husband is now (living offgrid). I am in NE North Dakota right now. Anyone want a 5 bedroom house? I'll sell it to ya. :bouncy:


----------



## trihumanish

I'd love to see updated photos to the work you have done on the place.  Looks great so far.


----------



## froggerlove

Funbowhunter said:


> We are a few weeks away from closing on 5 acres and a home. Notice my first priority:happy2: got lots of plans including goats, chickens, and a garden.


I can't wait to have chickens and goats. we already have our little patio garden and plan to extend it :bouncy:


----------



## Pony

Funbowhunter said:


> We are a few weeks away from closing on 5 acres and a home. Notice my first priority:happy2: got lots of plans including goats, chickens, and a garden.


What - no goats?


----------



## iti_oj

froggerlove said:


> I can't wait to have chickens and goats. we already have our little patio garden and plan to extend it :bouncy:


This is my lovercakes we are engaged.


----------



## kjansen

Hi - My name is Kelly. I was born in West Virginia but have been living in the flatlands sine I was young and my mother returned to her home state of Delaware. Recently my partner, Tom, and I have purchased our future home with acreage in West Virginia. We are still working hard here to pay it completely off but we travel down once or twice a month to work on the home there. 

In Delaware we have chickens, a fair number of raised garden beds, and we are working on our greenhouse (frame is up will get it covered before winter). I work all the time but I will try to review all the advice and guidance on this site more often


----------



## kymountaingirl

Hello, its great to find such an informative forum to join! My name is April and I live in southeastern Kentucky. I live on three acres of land in the country. Despite living in this beautiful state all my life, on and off, I am just now beginning the homestead journey. Sad but true still. My husband and I let our careers and juggling kids carry us away to debt land. Now that we have "come to our senses" we are ready to live much more independently and nurture our land and it nurture us as well. I make my own bath and beauty products all natural and I make hand made candles for my family to use. My sister and I make metaphysical products as well and we sell them online. I have a green thumb and I'm ready to use it! Again, great to be here and to share what I know and learn from all of you smart, happy people here.


----------



## Pony

Great to see new faces on here. Look forward to visiting with you in the forums!


----------



## spiceychick

Hello from melbourne florida. I am already in love with this site!:rock:


----------



## spiceychick

Hi and thank you for this wonderful site! I am in florida. And between the millions of bugs and sweltering heat, I am learning a lot about my 3 hens. From this site I have learned about crops and layers and some breeds and "chicken math". Which I have to say I am already failing at. I want Cornish jumbos now! And possibly some quail. Definitely turkey's next year! Anyway...thanks for having me.


----------



## dashingjames

Hi everyone! I'm a newbie here and i am planning to put up a small farm near us. I am enjoying my work now but who knows what the future might bring?.


----------



## AngieM2

Welcome to the new members of the group here. There's lots to learn and a lot of helpful people.

Nice to hear from you, and to see what part of the world you are coming to us from.

Angie


----------



## Janetiris

Hello, Jan Hamilton from Anola Manitoba Canada. Brand new to country life, just 2 years. I simply love it!


----------



## AngieM2

HI Jan, You've got a lot of reading to do here. Then you'll have lots of questions to ask.

Welcome to the site.


----------



## Guest

Hi from North Idaho. We raised ducks and turkeys this year. Next year, more ducks and we are looking for some rabbits.


----------



## Brynfire

Hello! My name is Amanda, live in Alberta with my hubby and 3 kids. Grew up with my grandparents who were homesteaders in Saskatchewan in the 30's, so I was lucky enough to learn lots from them about so many things. The hubby and myself are oriented towards purchasing an acreage shortly and reapplying all the knowledge I was raised with (we believe it is important to pass it on to future generations for a multitude of reasons). I will freely admit I'm no expert, so I will be asking questions from time to time and doing a bunch of reading. Tia to anyone and everyone I might one day pester on the forums!


----------



## dashingjames

Welcome to the community! :gaptooth:


----------



## GiGiGetsFit

Hello from Southwest MO, Looking forward to living a healthier lifestyle and learning all I can from Homesteading Today.


----------



## Pony

GiGiGetsFit said:


> Hello from Southwest MO, Looking forward to living a healthier lifestyle and learning all I can from Homesteading Today.


Welcome SW MO from SC MO!


----------



## richardsonway

Hello! I'm from western, NC. I'm a stay at home/homeschooling mom. We have 3 acres and dreams of a homestead. We are working toward our goals a little at a time. We had a small garden this year with plans for a larger one next year. We also hope to add a few chickens and maybe a goat in the spring. Currently we do a lot of research and asking our more experienced relatives for tips. Will be reading here often for guidance!


----------



## AngieM2

Welcome everyone. Glad to have you join our group here. There is a lot to read on all the homesteading topics.


----------



## desertfarm

Hello, from West Texas here! Have a small place about 3.5acres and working toward a nice homestead. We raised 15 Broad breasted bronze turkeys that are getting close to harvest time. Have 4 laying hens that give us an average of 5 eggs a day and 20 young hens still in a pen in there own that we hope to really raise our egg production. We have 2 ducks and are working on getting some feeder pigs real soon. Gardening is a real challenge here cause of the dry blistering heat, lack of rain, caliche,rock and rock shelf about 4"-1" so this next spring were going to give container gardening a shot. We also would love to get a top bar bee hive, that would be wonderful. Hope to learn a lot on this site and hopefully be help to others.


----------



## VHestin

It's been so long since I've been here, I feel I should post again here. Since my last visit, our animal population has changed. We have 7 cats, 2 dogs, and 6 chickens. Bought a pressure canner/cooker beginning of this month, today is the trial run. Starting with potatoes because if I screw up, no big loss for us. I want to know what I'm doing before I start canning meat. And I got an Ashford Traveller spinning wheel at a yard sale for TWENTY DOLLARS!:banana:


----------



## prairiemeg

Hi everyone,

I know next to nothing about homesteading, but can't get rid of the idea to find a place where I can experience it, for a year or more. I can't stand another second on my smartphone, on Facebook, spending money at the mall, etc. 

I am a recently single mom with a toddler (here is a picture of us, sorry it's so big!), and basically I am hoping that someone knows someone...who knows of homestead that would take a chore-doer/ranch-hand/handy-person/housekeeper--in exchange for rent. I am in Utah, and it seems like most of you are more Eastern-based. Montana/Idaho/Wyoming (or anywhere in the West, even) would be ideal.

Do these types of situations exist? I might be way of base here, but if you never ask you'll never know, right?

I am 29, Female, and my daughter can follow along with me and I can get quite a lot done during her naps. 

Just thought I would put my "feelers" out and start working on this dream!

Thanks,

Meagan


----------



## angiemama02

Hi there! I've enjoyed reading through the forums, so I thought it was time to register and hopefully contribute a little myself. 

My name is Angie, married with 4 children and a handful of furbabies. We live in Missouri, and I am slowly but surely working on convincing my hubby that we need acres of land for growing and raising animals and our family. Fingers crossed, but I do think he is starting to weaken to my amazing skills of pestering. Ha! 

I look forward to getting to know you all better!


----------



## cshepard887

Hello from NH. I'm looking into possibly starting a farm here in a couple of years or so (still in high school), and I want to be certain I know what others advise for various animals.
My family currently owns 7 goats (3 of which are whethers) and about 20 chickens (and a bunch of meat chickens, around 30, which will be sent away to freezer camp soon...).


----------



## Hillbluecottage

Southern Oregon is getting cold now and its been a long time since I posted here. The year is almost over and its been a long one. I have a small acreage farm with heritage turkeys, chickens and, white angora rabbits have been added this year for fiber and meat. I had my well water tested because it smelled so bad and of course it tested with E coli and coliform so have had to keep on using gallon jugs of water from the store. Its not going to get any better since my septic is caved in too and now have to figure out where to get money to fix it along with a filter for my house. It seems my farming venture will never get off the ground at this rate. On a lighter note I have started erecting a greenhouse and its going pretty well.
Thanks homesteading today for all your good info and for the email jogging me to write again. 
Diane


----------



## Hillbluecottage

Prairiemeg, 
there is a facebook page called Farmhands, Interns and Caretakers that has all kinds of ads for all kinds of opportunities to work on farms, ranches and the like. Good luck following your dream.


----------



## Pony

angiemama02 said:


> Hi there! I've enjoyed reading through the forums, so I thought it was time to register and hopefully contribute a little myself.
> 
> My name is Angie, married with 4 children and a handful of furbabies. We live in Missouri, and I am slowly but surely working on convincing my hubby that we need acres of land for growing and raising animals and our family. Fingers crossed, but I do think he is starting to weaken to my amazing skills of pestering. Ha!
> 
> I look forward to getting to know you all better!


Heigh-ho, MO! 

Don't know where in the Show-Me State you're located, but there's a fair-sized group of us in the Ozarks.


----------



## Perkre1

Hello everyone, calling from down here in SE Kentucky. Small farm of 25 acres; we are just starting to expand our knowledge by following this line of existence~ homesteading. I believe this forum will give us some useful information and maybe we will have something to share as well. We are looking forward to making new contacts and possibly new friends. 
Have a wonderful day
Doug & Becky 
Sleepy Cat Farm 


Sleepy Cat Farm


----------



## AngieM2

Welcome to the new members. There is a lot of information here, and if you don't find it by reading, just ask in the best forum for your subject. Many people here have a good bit of information to share with you.


----------



## LUTT

LUTT here, got on for ideas and information, and maybe hopefully some contribution also. We have 16 acres we raise registered Herefords and registered spot pigs. Trying to get more self reliant also. Thanks LUTT


----------



## sisterpine

Welcome aboard! I believe we have many folks from your neck of the woods!


----------



## Suziladi99

Hello. I'm in Central Oregon. We moved from the city a year ago and have 12 acres along the river. We bought 2 Saanen goats and plan to have them for milk and we have 4 Guineas and we are ready for chickens. Neither my boyfriend or I have experience other than urban gardening. Our garden was a flop last season. Too hot. Too many deer. We have so much to learn and want to be self sustainable as much as possible. Happy to be here!


----------



## CountryMom22

Just wanted to introduce myself. I've been lurking here for a long time but I'm super new to this computer thing. Hoping to find lots of great info and meet like minded people. My family and I live on 2.5 acres in western central New Jersey in a very rural area. We currently have dogs, cats and chickens. I grew up working on dairy and horse farms and am an old 4-H and FFA member. I have an amazing husband who is a machinist who can build just about anything. We have 2 awesome teenage boys who are learning all the skills that we can teach them. I look forward to talking to everyone, I feel like I already know you.

Thanks
Sue


----------



## Square Peg

Just popping in to say "hi" -- apparently you miss me 

Been living on our one acre dream location now for three years and still do not have the internet so greetings from the local library. Have dropped in occasionally but not logged in -- will start doing so -- don't want to get barred!


----------



## Mr. Rich

Been away for awhile. Have had back surgery, my third and last month had my right
knee replaced. I'm 70 now and have lots of time to read the interesting posts. I enjoy
gardening, have chickens (20 buff orphangtons) and some rabbits (meat kind) I will post 
more later after I figure out how to use the site. Thanks for all the good information that 
is posted here. Never too old to learn new things. Sincerely, Mr. Rich


----------



## Pony

Mr. Rich said:


> Been away for awhile. Have had back surgery, my third and last month had my right
> knee replaced. I'm 70 now and have lots of time to read the interesting posts. I enjoy
> gardening, have chickens (20 buff orphangtons) and some rabbits (meat kind) I will post
> more later after I figure out how to use the site. Thanks for all the good information that
> is posted here. Never too old to learn new things. Sincerely, Mr. Rich


May you be blessed with rapid healing so you can get out and test that new knee in the garden!


----------



## caswellian

Hello everyone! I have been reading your forum for years but have finally brought myself to join.
I live in Alaska off the grid with the wife and 2 kids.
We grow what we can in the summers and do what we can in the winters to get bye.
I have been wanting to buy something someplace warmer to live in winters at first and possibly permanently in the future. Depending on job availability.
I hope to correspond with people from the Missouri Ozarks, Southeastern Oklahoma, Arkansas, and Tennessee.


----------



## mboman21

Hi! I'm an a nurse, wife, mother of 6 and raise poultry and dairy goats. We live in Kansas but I was raised in Georgia and my hubby was raised in Oklahoma.


----------



## Pony

caswellian said:


> Hello everyone! I have been reading your forum for years but have finally brought myself to join.
> I live in Alaska off the grid with the wife and 2 kids.
> We grow what we can in the summers and do what we can in the winters to get bye.
> I have been wanting to buy something someplace warmer to live in winters at first and possibly permanently in the future. Depending on job availability.
> I hope to correspond with people from the Missouri Ozarks, Southeastern Oklahoma, Arkansas, and Tennessee.


Shoot me a PM. A lot of us are in the MoZarks.


----------



## wtxgrl

haha! I'm a midwest girl mostly...spent a good while in MN but now calling the SW desert home. Goll-ly it's hot here! Homesteading is the big dream and we're working our way to it, and that's why I'm here. Looking for all the advice I can manage, I've been creeping the forums for a bit and seemed smart to join. So there's gardening and canning, making soaps, my husbands into metalworking, and wants to venture into woodworking as well. LOL (looking for trees!) Looking to add rabbits and chickens this spring to our herd of crazy, maybe goats down the road....
So, anywho...hello everyone! And if there's anyone else from the area- a special big tip o' the ten gallon hat at ya....homesteading here's awful menacing!


----------



## Pony

wtxgrl said:


> Looking to add rabbits and chickens this spring to our herd of crazy, maybe goats down the road....


You need goats. Everyone needs goats.

Come over to the Goat Forum, where you'll find many enablers - er, uh... Helpful Goat Folk.


----------



## crazydave

Good morning everyone - so nice to be back here after a prolonged absence. I'm looking forward to contributing what I can, when I can, again. New name - "Crazydave" formerly known here as "truckdriverx72 "


----------



## dltasig7

katykanuk said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> Long time wannabe homesteader. Living vicariously through this site and others as life and circumstances have held back my dream. At 57 I feel that I am getting a little long in the tooth for this..................but who knows. Live in Ontario. Keep up the great work everyone!:clap:


I'll be starting mine at 54 or 55


----------



## lgreener

Hello to all of you. I am a completely inexperienced wannabe Homesteader. The desire is there. I am slightly handicapped to boot. Up until recently I lived in a condo where the grounds were maintained by the Homeowner's Association. I usually worked two jobs. Since then I am semi-retired and have a home with an actual beautiful yard. So far I have not completely ruined the yard. I have much, much to learn. I am an experienced cook. And I have an interest in gardening, raising chickens & rabbits, soap making, candle making. There are several places close to where I live that offer lessons. I truly believe that knowing all of these things will be necessary in our near future. But if not it will not hurt me to know about them.


----------



## dltasig7

lgreener said:


> Hello to all of you. I am a completely inexperienced wannabe Homesteader. The desire is there. I am slightly handicapped to boot. Up until recently I lived in a condo where the grounds were maintained by the Homeowner's Association. I usually worked two jobs. Since then I am semi-retired and have a home with an actual beautiful yard. So far I have not completely ruined the yard. I have much, much to learn. I am an experienced cook. And I have an interest in gardening, raising chickens & rabbits, soap making, candle making. There are several places close to where I live that offer lessons. I truly believe that knowing all of these things will be necessary in our near future. But if not it will not hurt me to know about them.


We too feel that even if the S.(doesn't)H.T.F., completely, it may be very difficult to sustain utilities, food production, etc. at affordable rates and levels for the planet's billions.

If it never does, great! But if it does, we'll be able to ride it out forever if need be.

We would love to be off grid (almost completely) by retirement, but we are going to take baby steps. We'll go from at least one of us having a job, putting a small garden in, hunting, etc., slowly adding different livestock, expanding the garden(s), adding bees, etc., etc., etc...Making sure we can sustain new additions as we go.

Perhaps you should wade in slowly, rather than completely diving in? Best of Luck!


----------



## Homesteader71

Hi y'all! My husband & I just bought 40 acres that came with goats & chickens. We've wanted to start homesteading for a while, & now we're jumping in with both feet!  I grew up in the country, but we never had any animals (apart from dogs), so we are new to all of it. I'm looking forward to a nice, big garden like my grandmother had and learning to can. I'm sure we'll be posting lots of questions and hopefully will be able to contribute eventually! So glad to find this forum!


----------



## Pony

Welcome! Looking forward to seeing you in the goat and poultry forums!

Are your goats meat or milk?


----------



## Homesteader71

Right now, we have meat goats...15 of them! That's a lot to jump in with, so I think we're going to sell several to make the herd smaller and add some dairy goats.


----------



## Pony

Homesteader71 said:


> Right now, we have meat goats...15 of them! That's a lot to jump in with, so I think we're going to sell several to make the herd smaller and add some dairy goats.


While I do like meat goats, and think that they are a good enterprise for sales, I prefer dairy goats.

Come on over to Goats. Lots of good, knowledgeable folk who are delighted to support, help, and just talk GOATS!


----------



## anne_ke73

Hi to all from West Virginia. After living in town for years, we're finally "off grid" meaning no connection to public utilities. I use my smartphone for internet. We are starting from scratch up here, survived the winter and are getting ready for spring gardening.


----------



## mboman21

I have dairy goats, Nubians.


----------



## aa1911

Hello from Western Washington,

finally decided to register and get smart on solar, dabbled a bit so far and only a matter of time and money before I dive into it with both feet and invest in a real system. I see lots of other areas of interest on here as well. So far I'm working with a handful of small 7-15 watt panels and a single 100w renogy panel and 12v battery bank to provide lights in the barn and to keep the lawn tractor charged up especially in winter. And of course as emergency backup for cell phones, etc.

And I'm tired of listening to friends tell me that solar panels won't work in WA state, it's too cloudy... ha!

we live on a shy 2 acres, have chickens, garden, etc. 

Achieving max self-reliance is the goal!


----------



## Pony

mboman21 said:


> I have dairy goats, Nubians.


So why haven't we seen you over on the Goat Forum? 

It's a good place to hang out and feed your addiction - er... LOVE OF GOATS. heehee....:ashamed:

p.s. Nubians are the BEST! Shhhh!


----------



## Homesteader1

Hello and welcome from TN


----------



## Bodynsoil

I grew up in the northeast corner of Vermont, we homesteaded before the hobby was cool. In fact, we tried to hide the fact that we heated with wood and had a McDonald's farm (our term for homesteading then) as it meant we were economically challenged. 

I learned farming and home life from my grandfather before I had a double digits in my age. I currently support our local farmers and also have organic gardens. Because of the physical activities of my youth, I've become a Precision Nutrition PN1 Sport and Nutrition Coach and ACE Certified Personal Trainer to show others how living "close to the earth" can have huge benefits to everyone involved. 

I've always had an interest in Health & Fitness, gardening, organics, green living, and continuing education.


----------



## Shelly1965

I have boer goats. Love my goats! They are so affectionate.


----------



## MtherHensRoostr

Hello love!


----------



## --freya--

Hello everyone! I'm from the lovely state of cornfields- *cough* I mean, Illinois.


----------



## flowergurl

Howdy Freya ! Welcome to HT .  Glad you decided to join us. Pull up a chair and make yourself comfortable.


----------



## --freya--

Hi flowergurl!  Thanks. Me too, this forum is very helpful, so much interesting info to go through.


----------



## keymaster68

Hi all,

I'm from Western WA, and my fiance and I bought 3 acres last fall. We got the fence up, and now have the first cow in the pasture. She's a hereford / angus mix. My fiance knows much more about raising livestock than I, but am excited to learn. One of her sons was in 4-H, and did very well.

aa1911, I would be interested to hear how the solar panels are working.


----------



## flowergurl

Welcome to HT Keymaster! Glad to have you aboard.


----------



## Richtkita

Hi Everyone, we're Rich and Heather Kita. We're so glad we found this site. We're moving from a small house in Michigan (goodbye 14 inches of snow!) and bought a 17 acre farm in Hardyville KY,.about 30 miles outside Elizabethtown. Rich owned a farm in New Mexico years ago but I'm total newbie and need all the help I can get in living my dream of living on a farm. We need advice on fencing, getting rid of old barbwire to planning new fencing for horses, dogs and chicken. It looks like we came to the right place! So hello everyone and thanks for any help you can give.Nice to meet y'all.


----------



## flowergurl

A big welcome Rich and Heather!! We're very glad to have you join us. 
Ask all the questions you like, there are some great people here to help.
Please make yourself at home.


----------



## Gene

Daniel,

My wife and I live in southeastern MA. At this point, we can only dream of doing what you are doing now (we're likely at least 5 years away from it!). Would you give us a broad description of the process that led you to where you're at now?

Thanks so much,
Gene


----------

